# Speaker recommendations for soundbar ?



## Allan74 (May 17, 2010)

I would really like to build a nice and simple* 6 Driver Soundbar *to sit under my LCD TV that would handle L, R & Center Channels. I will power it with a Pioneer Elite VSX-90TXV (110W RMS/Channel) and use the internal X-over at about 100Hz and a seperate subwoofer to pick up the bottom end.

Can anyone suggest a Full Range 4ohm _(8ohm series pairs per channel)_ 4-6" driver that might suit this build ?

Thanks,
Allan


----------



## Allan74 (May 17, 2010)

As this is my 6th post, I can now post a basic pic of what I would like to accomplish.


----------



## schmutziger (Jan 5, 2010)

Vifa TG9 @~1.5l and 660uF in series per speaker(-6dB 90Hz), or 1.1l 570uF (-6dB 100Hz), without cap -6dB ~130Hz

Excellent sound quality!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

your idea is pretty good, but will have a couple of problem areas that will take a bit of planning around.

2-way full range is very tough to do, even to 80 Hz. The problem is more integrating a bass/mid to a tweeter. You either need a speaker that can play up to 2kHz and hand off to a variety of tweeters (which also puts the crossover point in a high-sensitivity hearing area), or you need a super-tweeter that can play down below 1kHz and cross-over there. These tend to be much more expensive. Also, asking one mid to cover 80Hz to 1kHz is asking a lot. Possible, but asking a lot.

Also, depending on the spacing , you may have comb filtering effects from having the drivers sideways instead of up/down. Also the dispersion will be more vertical than horizontal (opposite of what you want in HT).

I need to run to an appointment now, but will check in later. I like this concept, though.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

would it work just as well without the center two drivers? Not sure they will add much to the design. The outside channels should give a very good center image anyway.. Come to think of it, if you only used one driver per side you would not have to deal with comb filtering either.. Just a thought!


----------



## Allan74 (May 17, 2010)

I will most likely consider using a single driver per channel, from CSS.

I just want something smooth sounding and have no problems going with a single full range rather than a 2way setup as I sit here and lisiten to Logitech Z5500's every day and love them (I think they are Tangband 3" drivers).......

I can use 3 of these, 1 each for L/C/R - http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=FR125SR


----------



## Allan74 (May 17, 2010)

Here is a better representation of what I want to build EXACTLY......










1 piece L/C/R Soundbar w/3 x 4.5" Full Range Drivers, 8" Subwoofer per side (still running mono) and Component Stand in the center with a floating TV on posts/backboard/hanger bracket. This will be the 'Always ON' system, with a 12" or 15" standalone Subwoofer (not shown) somewhere else in the room to be activated when I want serious bottom end.

Use a common Xover point of about 120hz @ 24db/Oct for the 8" Subs and 4.5" Drivers (built into my Elite Amp), then 60-ish Hz for the 'sometimes on' 12" or 15" standalone Subwoofer.

I appologize for the scale, as it's off quite a bit, as well as the Photoshop attempt in putting this all together..... but it gives you a rough idea of what I would like to do for a small/compact system.

I already have a Bash300 that I will use to power the (2) 8" subs together, putting it into 1 enclosure, leaving the second 8" sub completely passive. To further TAME things down, I can even use a pair of 8ohm 8's and use an external parrallel connection for the second sub, so that IT can be shut down/unplugged when not required as well. 1 sub to the amp @ 8ohms = 150W, plug in/add the other, bring the load down to 4ohms and enjoy 300W between the pair........

This is supposed to be an 'Appartment Friendly' type setup......

What do you guys think ?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

After building 2 different speakers with full range drivers and hating the sound of them, I would not recommend full range drivers for any build. But if you have listened to those specific drivers and like the sound of them, then I say go for it.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I love the sound of my full-range speakers (both of the pairs I have built)  I eq things of course... however even with just a 'loudness' contour enabled on an old marantz receiver, (mild eq) they still sound great! ... my primary system is very precisely eq'd: i just bypassed it now though (as I write this) and the sound is still great too

I used dc-gold fullrange speakers in my speakers, what kind did you use buggers?


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> Here is a better representation of what I want to build EXACTLY......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks great! And you will definitely have better luck not stacking two of those fr125's side by side.

I have experience with the CSS fr125 drivers (check out this picture - an old speaker I built) and I can tell you they sound very good. When I built them initially I ran them full range without a tweeter. 

However, you will experience something that may or may not bother you from this driver. It didn't really bother me but I planned to turn my speakers into 3 ways from the beginning. This is a minor gripe, so don't take this as a major problem.

The FR125 (or any other full range driver) will be directional in the upper frequencies due to 'beaming'. If you are off axis by more than 10 degrees the high frequencies are rolled off. It doesn't sound bad - just 'warm' if listening off axis. The sound of these drivers run full range is really coherent though. You will need to cross them over between 150Hz and 200Hz (optimally). I have mine crossed over at 180Hz with a 24 db slope. Make sure the sub drivers you are choosing can play up to that level or you will not be able to drive them really loud. I bottomed mine when I had them crossed at 125 hz with a 24 db slope. They will definitely clap out and bottom hard if you push them with a 125Hz 12 db slope for example. (a bit too low and too shallow of a slope) They will play very loud and clean with a 180 Hz or 200 Hz 24 db slope.

You should be able to use the receiver crossover. It might have those slopes built in. 

I think you will be really happy with the sound quality of this speaker. And, you could always place tweeters to the sides of the FR125 and use an active crossover down the road if you want to upgrade the system. By the way, that driver needs zero baffle step compensation. Just solder the wires to it - it will sound really good. If you can do any eq on your receiver I think their is a slight peak at around 5k that you could bring down - it could be my room causing that peak though. (not sure) 

Nice job on the drawing!

Peter :hsd:


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

Neat idea, but why not put a grill on it and run a tweater per speaker and build them as independent speakers in one box?


----------



## Allan74 (May 17, 2010)

brandon75173 said:


> Neat idea, but why not put a grill on it and run a tweater per speaker and build them as independent speakers in one box?


Everything will be getting a grill and the box itself will be chamberd into 3 seperate enclosures, just a single outside unit though.


----------



## Allan74 (May 17, 2010)

How about, just to keep things simple, I order 3 x CSS ELERMTM Kits from CSS and use them instead ?










http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=ELERMTM

I would like to keep things as simple as possible and if not going with a single full range, I can use instead a pre-designed kit with X-over and matched drivers.

Is this a better plan than a single full range driver per channel ?

The 8" being used will be CSS Trio8's also.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The best driver for this exercise would be a great coaxial. Unfortunately the cost is high for them. Without knowing your budget I don't know if it's even feasible.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Chester said:


> what kind did you use buggers?


Fostex and Hawthorne audio coaxes.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I vote for Mark Audio drivers. I am using their l-cheapo ones for the center channel and I love them.
CSS sells their drivers. 

matt


----------



## Allan74 (May 17, 2010)

mdrake said:


> I vote for Mark Audio drivers. I am using their l-cheapo ones for the center channel and I love them.
> CSS sells their drivers.
> 
> matt


Running Full Range ? or are you running tweeter(s) with them ?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Running full range, well from 80hz on up.  

Matt


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> How about, just to keep things simple, I order 3 x CSS ELERMTM Kits from CSS and use them instead ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you ever decide on a system to build?


----------

